# Oral: How long does it take to "O"?



## Always_Ready (Jul 23, 2013)

I am curious how long it takes for others to orgasm with oral sex. 

I feel very self conscious that it usually takes me about 30-45 minutes. My STBXH seemed to hate that.


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

It depends on the oral skills of the one performing it and how turned on I am at the time. Could be anywhere between 10-30 minutes. After 30 minutes I usually give up and move on to something else.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

30 to 45 min is quite a long time... Are other methods quicker? And did your STBXH add any fingers in the mix? My SO doesn't often orgasm from just one source of stimulation... She need clitoral AND vaginal to be a sure thing. And I'm happy to oblige. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

It depends:

- If she uses the tub faucet or a vibe without me, she can get off in 5 minutes, sometimes less.

- If I give her oral, and rub her g-spot with my fingers, or penetrate her with a vibe at the same time, perhaps 5-10 minutes.

- If I just give her oral, and nothing else, perhaps 10 to 15 minutes.

- She almost never has an orgasm from PIV/penetration alone, she has to use a vibe on her cl!t while doing PIV, or one of us has to rub her cl!t during the act.

- Once she has one orgasm, it is relatively straightforward to keep them going, she can have 10 to 20 or more in a session once she gets rolling.

- If she took 20 to 30 minutes or more like some of the ladies here, that would be difficult to deal with.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow you guys really do get some long sex sessions! I don't know if we have EVER gone for 45 minutes.

With oral it take me about 5 minutes at the most, I have consciously tried to hold back, move or something but that is about as long as I can hold back. 

PIV is not that long either maybe 15 to 20 minutes after penetration. 

If you women have any secrets for lasting longer please share! LOL! My H has never complain about it I don't know if its because he is able to go with me but it seems like from what people say on here, that is far below the average length of sex session.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

committed4ever said:


> Wow you guys really do get some long sex sessions! I don't know if we have EVER gone for 45 minutes.
> 
> With oral it take me about 5 minutes at the most, I have consciously tried to hold back, move or something but that is about as long as I can hold back.
> 
> ...


Don't worry your not the only one! Our sex sessions usually last about 20-30 minutes, and that's including the make out before, and the clean up after. I wish mine would good longer as well! An hour or two love making fest sounds like pure heaven to me.

I'm also amazed by how long some people can PIV. We've never went longer than like 8 minutes? I'm not sure what you would even do for that long, I think my husband would pass out.

I've never O'ed from oral or PIV. But I'm pretty quick with manual stimulation.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

In our earlier days, we would make love all day, it seemed. And sleep, then make love some more. At one point she had sore muscles from cumming so much. But today, it only takes her a few minutes PIV to cum. I don't watch the clock; I watch her. Now if I could just get her to open up and let me go down on her. I ache to do that.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

It takes her about 10 minutes from oral, sometimes more, and sometimes less, but about 10 minutes usually. Of course, I spend some time playing around down there too, and not trying for the O right away. On me it can take anywhere from five minutes to half an hour. 

Our sessions usually last about 45 minutes including foreplay, though we usually have some level of foreplay going all day long. We also frequently have two sometimes three of those sessions a day. PIV, I usually O after about five minutes, but stay hard and can go for another ten or so. She can O with PiV about a third of the time, and it doesn't seem to matter how long we go for. If she hasn't within ten minutes, she isn't going to. She is happy with that rate considering she had never had a PiV O before me  And she is virtually 100% with oral and fingers.


----------



## Red2 (Apr 28, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> Our sessions usually last about 45 minutes including foreplay, though we usually have some level of foreplay going all day long. We also frequently have two sometimes three of those sessions a day. PIV, I usually O after about five minutes, but stay hard and can go for another ten or so. She can O with PiV about a third of the time, and it doesn't seem to matter how long we go for. If she hasn't within ten minutes, she isn't going to. She is happy with that rate considering she had never had a PiV O before me  And she is virtually 100% with oral and fingers.


Oh Sam, must you rub it in? Every single post? Seriously?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Red2 said:


> Oh Sam, must you rub it in? Every single post? Seriously?


How proud and ridiculously lucky I am to have this woman in my life? Hell yeah I am


----------



## dc366 (May 25, 2011)

It changes with age. The time it takes to orgasm depends on both sensitivity in your sex organs and what's going on in your brain. Males or females in their teens can achieve an orgasm in less than 5 mins. Then the sensitivity reduces when you reach 20 - 25 years old and remains constant until you are 40 - 45 years old. After that age it starts declining. Sensitivity is reduced if you masturbate by watching porn.

Being self conscious is good because it helps to keep in touch with reality. Not being aware is being ignorant which is the worst thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

> Sensitivity is reduced if you masturbate by watching porn.


Hmmm well guess I have to stay sensitive because neither one of those do anything for me.


----------



## crowgwu (Jul 31, 2013)

I have consciously tried to hold back, move or something but that is about as long as I can hold back.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

no time at all unless he wants to prolong it for teasing purposes
If he gets right down to business I have my first one anywhere between 5-10mins.I've been known to have one in less than 5 on occasion.

what can I say,the man has the skills.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> no time at all unless he wants to prolong it for teasing purposes
> If he gets right down to business I have my first one anywhere between 5-10mins.I've been known to have one in less than 5 on occasion.
> 
> *what can I say,the man has the skills.*


Hey I like that way of looking at it rather than thinking I'm just too quick!


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

It really depends. If we are "making love" and its hot and passionate with lots of foreplay so I'm warmed up sifficiently it takes about 5-10 minutes. Without the foreplay it's about 20 minutes and lots of fantasizing on my part...


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

I don't know yet but I will be happy to report back! How can it be my favorite thing ever but I shut him down around the 5 minute mark because I get so nervous about how long it might take. Makes no sense!


----------

